# Hunslet loco



## mikelkie (Sep 13, 2016)

Anyone perhaps know where to find drawings of the Hunslet locomotive in 5in.
By Don Young? I believe it appeared in the EIM in the 70s Any help will be apreciated. Thanks


----------



## bazmak (Sep 13, 2016)

google Reeves model engineers.They are in UK I have used them often
Drgs are 36pounds stirling and full set of castings 1000 to 1500 pounds
Good luck its a nice engine.As a boy I used to walk past the factory in Leeds
on my way to work.They made the full sized locos and were world renowned
Lots of them still working in far off places around the world. Regards barry


----------



## mikelkie (Sep 14, 2016)

Thank you Barry
Will E mail Reeves and do what it takes to get the drawings.
I already in posession of all castings and 60% completed boiler with
most fittings, wheels, well machined eccentrics, completed firebox etc. Was a good swap for a  Myford ML7
Kind regards
Mike.


----------



## bazmak (Sep 14, 2016)

certainly was a good swap for an ML7. I assume you have another lathe
to finish the project Good Luck  Bazmak


----------



## kvom (Sep 15, 2016)

A friend of mine just finished a 7.5" gauge Hunslet - great running loco on coal.


----------



## mikelkie (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi yes Barry i do have all machines needed to do to the job, time is a great
problem at the moment though, but i'll get there.Thm:


----------



## mikelkie (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi yes Barry i do have all machines needed to do to the job, time is a great
problem at the moment though, but i'll get there.Thm: as KVOM said
great loco.


----------

